# Cheap & Reliable web hosting in India



## Sridhar_Rao (May 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I wish to have my website running, but which in your opinion is the best indian company whose servers are cheap and reliable. There are plenty of companies around who provide shared hosting, but how many are really good? I am looking for 50 MB windows hosting for an amount of Rs.1500/- or less. If you suggest a hosting company, please also mention some site already hosted in it.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 12, 2007)

I would have offered my service but unfortunately i dont offer Windows hosting. Any reasons for Windows Hosting. ASP ?


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (May 12, 2007)

It really doesn't matter. My website that is currently hosted on a delhi server provides me email forms that runs on ASP. I have a static website and the only interactivity is the online forms. As long as I get the right scripts (CGI/perl), even linux would be fine. by the way, where are your servers located and what are the hosting packages? I noticed in your website that the prices are mentioned in dollars and is on monthly basis.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 12, 2007)

CGI/Perl is there. Like your current hosts, the servers are in US but we are in India. Packages are mentioned on www.host4cheap.org/shared.php. Prices are in USD since most of clients are International. You can easily convert into Rs by multiplying Average Rs 42/.


----------



## satyamy (May 12, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> CGI/Perl is there. Like your current hosts, the servers are in US but we are in India. Packages are mentioned on www.host4cheap.org/shared.php. Prices are in USD since most of clients are International. You can easily convert into Rs by multiplying Average Rs 42/.


yes its good would recommend host4cheap

you can use *www.x-rates.com/ for current $ rate


----------



## ahref (May 12, 2007)

I am offering Windows Hosting with ASP, ASP.NET 1.1 and 2.0 support. To know the list of sites hosted by me send email or PM.

There are around 5 people in this forum who is using windows hosting from me.


For more details visit *www.ewebguru.com/


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 12, 2007)

Mine server is also in US...but I too can provide only linux hosting.I can provide 
50MB for Rs. 200/- per yr.
100 MB for Rs 300/- per yr
200 MB for Rs 600/- per yr

All package have all popular features.you can find more abt the package here:
*www.techiehost.org/paid_hosting.html

PM me if you r interested.


----------



## champ_rock (May 12, 2007)

one question i would like to ask u is why are u looking for ONLY indian servers? in my opinion you can get cheaper rates as well as more reliable service if u go for some foreign companies. 

for example if u want to use www.dreamhost.com 
then use this promo code: : MAX97
this will knock off 97$ from the bill
and u will have to  pay only 22$ for one year hosting which is much more than the 50mb space that u r asking for


----------



## minniawochat (May 12, 2007)

hi champ_rock

  that $22 for 1st year only what about next year ?

thanks


----------



## champ_rock (May 13, 2007)

not sure about next year.. but defiantely u can take a backup and move ur website to another server in less than 10minutes.. it does not require much work

u can also try out other hosting services.. if they accept paypal then u can pay by credit card also. i am hosted at *www.mattcomphosting.com/ and telling u frankly there uptime is superb. they are themselves hosted on layeredtech servers

the "value plan" suits ur needs IMO


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 13, 2007)

LOL, PM me if anyone wanna know who all is hosted with me  

I am not forcing you to buy from me, but i strongly suggest you to stay away from oversellers like Dreamhost, Servage, SiteGorund, Globat, Site5 etc...........you wont be getting anything as offered


----------



## JhonCena (May 13, 2007)

lol...
why dont you try eWebGuru. I am also using it and it is very reliable and cheap too
www.ewebguru.com


----------



## paradise_guy (May 13, 2007)

i can provide you 200mb windows hosting at Rs 1400/year only..

pm me if you are interested..

some cllients
www.onthetrack.info (Windows)
www.asianexpress.info (Linux)
www.agrosyndicate.com (Linux)
www.wwcsang.com(Windows)

for more details contact me on 09419412721 (Aadil Mukhtar)


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 14, 2007)

You may look at net4domains.com
Well known companies like reliance, ranbaxy, sifycorp etc. For 50mb+10 email id(20mb each) they charges Rs.1500/- which is very reasonable. I have hosted my own companies website on their server. I have no problem with them.


----------



## urfriend (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,
www.indyahozting.com can give you 1 GB of space and 10 domains with unlimited e-mail aliases for Rs.800/- . Also this host can give you 500 MB of space just for Rs.500.I am used to this host, the service is perfect.I like to suggest this host which can fulfill your hosting needs.I think, you can go with www.indyahozting.com.I advice you not to pay Rs.1500/- just for 50 MB space when you have such a nice option.**


----------



## suntex (Jun 10, 2007)

One Time Fee For Life time Hosting for your domain!

Why pay monthly or yearly ?

Reserve your hosting account today at SunTex Hosting

Limited accounts left. Get your account NOW! 

www.SunTexHost.com/?onetime

For more info visit
www.SunTexHosting.com


----------



## champ_rock (Jun 11, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> LOL, PM me if anyone wanna know who all is hosted with me
> 
> I am not forcing you to buy from me, but i strongly suggest you to stay away from oversellers like Dreamhost, Servage, SiteGorund, Globat, Site5 etc...........you wont be getting anything as offered


any particular reason to stay away from those oversellers? i mean why do u consider overselling as bad ? everyone does it

and also, u require much less space than they are offering so whats the fuss?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 12, 2007)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> any particular reason to stay away from those oversellers? i mean why do u consider overselling as bad ? everyone does it
> 
> and also, u require much less space than they are offering so whats the fuss?


Yes, i do consider overselling as bad. Why they have to lie to people about something which they cant provide. Most customers are newbies, why they have to take advantage of them ? Most Oversellers would be taking annual payments or Monthly Payments with High Setup fees (Setup Fees - on shared plans, you got to be kidding me) and very less Money Back Gaurantee. Once they receive their payments, they always look for excuses and customer is ripped off.

Sorry, but i dont support such business stragies. 



> everyone does it


 Not evryone, even someone does, not to that extend.



> and also, u require much less space than they are offering so whats the fuss?


Offcourse, but thats the not the universal truth. Some would have Database size limits, whats the use when you cant *use* the space you pay for.


----------



## urfriend (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi friends,
Did anyone tried www.indyahozting.com?. Check it out for its surprising prices and features. Its a good host. They provide 24*7*365 support.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 12, 2007)

urfriend said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> Did anyone tried www.indyahozting.com?. Check it out for its surprising prices and features. Its a good host. They provide 24*7*365 support.


U can be banned if you continue advertising your own company like this.you already have one offer post in this thread. And my dear this is a very old thread.

Be regular at the forum..sure you will get customers.


----------



## urfriend (Jun 21, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> U can be banned if you continue advertising your own company like this.you already have one offer post in this thread. And my dear this is a very old thread.
> 
> Be regular at the forum..sure you will get customers.



I suggested www.indyahozting.com because, I found they give hosting for cheaper prices when compare to other hosts.I found it when I made a search on many Indian hosts.
I don't know why? you want to give customers to me, what will I do with them?. what made you to say I may be banned from this forum??
So, you please try to be regular on this forum, cool down!!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 21, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
we are not fool here.
we can see..all ur post are related to indyahozting.com only.
And dont suggest me abt regularities on the forum.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello guys, I am the one who started this thread. While I got many suggestions from you people, some have got into arguement. Please stop posting anymore replies, consider that this forum is closed. I hosted my website on webguru, who gave me 100 MB space for Rs.500 in windows platform and I am happy with that. Thank you folks once again.


----------

